# Cezan ömür boyu sevilmek hemde sevildiğini ihiç bilmeyerek



## MissPrudish

I'm also trying to translate this one as well:

*Cezen ömür boyu sevilmek hemde sevildiğini ihiç bilmeyerek*

Still, I understand some words but I lose the meaning.
Any suggestions? 
Thanks for any response.


----------



## ukuca

First of all, "cezen" looks like a misprint. Is it "*Cezan*" or *Cezam*" ? Or something else?

Any way, I assume that it is "cezan". Then my translation would be:
*- Your sentence (punishment) will be being loved forever without even knowing that you had been loved.*

Well, it didn't sound good enough to me by the way. Any suggestions ?


----------



## MissPrudish

No actually it sounds good enough I'd say
Many thanks for the translation ukuca.


----------



## ameana7

*"Cezen ömür boyu sevilmek hemde sevildiğini ihiç bilmeyerek"*
i want to say something about the turkish grammer. the correct sentence has to be "cezaN ömür boyu sevilmek; hem DE sevildiğini HİÇ bilmeden". the "de" has to be written seperatly because it means "also". it is a common mistake in turkish.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I really wonder where you came across this sentence, because it has horrible mistakes that a native shouldn't have done! 
*Cezan ömür boyu sevilmek, hem de sevildiğini *i*hiç bilmeyerek.*




ukuca said:


> First of all, "cezen" looks like a misprint. Is it "*Cezan*" or *Cezam*" ? Or something else?
> 
> Any way, I assume that it is "cezan". Then my translation would be:
> *- Your sentence (punishment) will be being loved forever without even knowing that you had been loved.*
> 
> Well, it didn't sound good enough to me by the way. Any suggestions ?



How about this: *Your punishment is being loved in perpetuity without knowing that you are loved.

*I have a feeling that there's still something wrong in this, what do you think about my attemp?




ameana7 said:


> *"Cezen ömür boyu sevilmek hemde sevildiğini ihiç bilmeyerek"*
> i want to say something about the turkish grammer. the correct sentence has to be "cezaN ömür boyu sevilmek; hem DE sevildiğini HİÇ bilmeden". the "de" has to be written seperatly because it means "also". it is a common mistake in turkish.



Good point. Those who want to learn more about it should check this out.


----------



## MissPrudish

Chazzwozzer this was not written by a native, don't freak out


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Then that guy must be very good at Turkish, I'd say. It's an excellent sentence, actually.


----------



## MissPrudish

I thought you just said it was not!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Spellingly not. Gramatically, perfect. Sounds like a real native.


----------

